

Why I don’t use ad-blocker #opinion - dilliwal
https://medium.com/@abhidilliwal/why-i-don-t-use-ad-blocker-opinion-9075089926dd

======
tu7001
Well, I can imagine the world without Google/FB, what's wrong with it?

~~~
teaneedz
I have to agree. We're way beyond blocking 3rd party cookies for safety. As
long as ad tech continues to be a source of malverts and intrusive UX
practices, ad blocking is now a best practice.

Companies/publishers/advertisers probably already see that the writing is on
the wall as users become better informed about the often shady practices of ad
tech.

